# Problems with D-Link DIR-300



## murthyna (Nov 26, 2011)

My D-Link DIR-300 very often loses connection on wired and wireless connections. It stops connecting to Internet randomly i.e. any URL typed in from the browser times out.

I connect various devices such as desktop, laptop, ipad2 over wired and wireless connections and the behavior is the same from all devices when this problem occurs. If I make a direct connection to the DLS modem, it works fine for the whole day, without these issues.

I also observed IP address conflict messages and my desktop does not connect to Internet if I am running VPN on my laptop, at the same time, occasionally.

When this occurs, I am able to login to the router and can see the WAN status and the DHCP address being allocated to the router. I can even do DHCP release and renew, but that does not fix the problem.

Sometimes soft rebooting the router fixes it, but not always. This is my second router having similar problems.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have a look at the firmware on the router and see if it needs to be updated 

India d-link support site and firmware here 
D-Link Wireless G router


----------



## murthyna (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion and I have tried that.

This seems to be an End of Sale product. The firmware at the URL is different from what is there on the device. However, it cannot be upgraded to the one at the site because it gives an error that it is not a valid image file. I have downloaded and unzipped the main .bin file and chose that in the maintenance menu.

On the other hand, when I check for online updates in the same menu, it reports that the firmware is the latest.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see the following from a PC when its working OK and then repeat ALL three ping tests when it disconnects



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

